Ask HN: What octobat.com does? - ffggvv
======
Octobat
Hello, Octobat.com is a SaaS application that connects to your payment
provider (Stripe, Paypal, GoCardless) and calculate for your the tax (VAT in
Europe) when you sell online. This also creates automatically invoices for
your online sells. Very practical for B to C international recurring business
selling online where TAX/VAT collection is something difficult to automate
internally. If you have more questions please do not hesitate, we're happy to
tell you more. Wish you a great day.

Octobat Team

